# معرفة كمية الأسمنت والرمل والحصى ......في الأسس



## أبو مرداس (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاتة ........​ 
أريد معرفة كمية الاسمنت والرمل والحصى في الاسس ...... 
مثال 1 :-
عن Foundation
Foundation طولة 5 متر وعرضه 4 متر وارتفاعة 2 متر مع العلم أنه نسبة الخلطة (1:2:4 )؟
الحل :- 
الحجم = طول * العرض * الارتفاع 
= 5 * 4 * 2 = 40 متر مكعب​ 
بس سوالى هو كيف معرفة كمية الاسمنت والرمل والحصى​ 
مثال 2 :-
عن Plaster 
أذا عندنا جدار طولة 10 متر وعرضة 1.5 متر أوجد كمية Plaster المحتاجة لتغطية الجدار نسبة الخلطة (3: 1 ) ؟ 
الحل :-
مساحة = طول * العرض
= 10 * 1.5 = 15 متر مربع 
= 15 *0.075
بس سوالي هو كيف معرفة الاسمنت والرمل ؟ 


:13:​


----------



## walead4z (30 مايو 2009)

يمكن معرفة نسب الخلط عن طريق المعادلة 

حيث ان x= هي للسمنت 
2x =للرمل
4x =للحصى

في حالة 1:2:4 

1m3=.67)x+2x+4x


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (30 مايو 2009)

أبو مرداس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاتة ........​
> 
> 
> أريد معرفة كمية الاسمنت والرمل والحصى في الاسس ......
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
الاستفسار الاول /​ 
المعطيات :
1- حجم الخرسانة المطلوبة = 40م3 
2- نسبة الخلط = 1 اسمنت : 4 ركام . ​ 
المطلوب تحديد كميات مكونات الخلطة ..​ 
باالواقع السؤال مركب بمعنى انك في بادئ الامر مطلوب منك تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية على اساس نسبة 1:4 .. ومن ثم تحدد الكميات على هذا الاساس . خاصة انك لم تعطى قوة الخرسانة المطلوبة ..​ 

اذا" نبدا بتصميم الخلطة بناء على النسبة 1:4 / ​ 
وهنا نتبع طريقة الحجم المطلق وهي ان مجموع الحجوم المطلقة لمكونات الخلطة تساوي الحجم المطلق للخرسانة .. 
وبعلم ان متر مكعب خرساني = 1000 لتر​ 
1) الحجم المطلق لاي مكون = وزنه بالكغم مقسوم على وزنه النوعي .​ 
الوزن النوعي للاسمنت = 3.15 . 
الوزن النوعي للرمل = 2.65 . 
الوزن النوعي للماء = 1 . ​ 
2) نسبة الماء بالخلطة تتراوح ما بين( 0.4 الى 0.7 من وزن الاسمنت ) والنسبة المتداولة هي 0.5 من وزن الاسمنت .​ 
3) الركام ( الرمل + الحصويات او الزلط . ) وهنا نسبته معطاة وتساوي 4 اضعاف الاسمنت .​ 
4) بفرض ان وزن الاسمنت = x .... اذا وزن الركام = 4x .... و وزن الماء = 0.5 x .​ 
من معادلة الحجم المطلق / 
(وزن الاسمنت \وزنه النوعي + وزن الركام \ وزنه النوعي + وزن الماء \ وزنه النوعي ) = 1000 لتر .​ 
x\3.15) + (4x/2.65) + (0.5x\1) = 1000) ....................​ 
اذا" فان وزن الاسمنت x = كغم 430 لكل متر مكعب خرساني ​ 
ووزن الماء = نصف وزن الاسمنت = 215 كغم ( لتر ) ​ 
وبالتالي وزن الرمل = 4 اضعاف الاسمنت = 1720 كغم . ​ 
وبما ان الركام كما جاء اعلاه مكون من رمل + حصويات او زلط ... ومن ناتج الخبرة والدراسة على الكثير من الخلطات الخرسانية فان افضل نسبة بين الرمل والحصويات هي 1 رمل : الى 2 زلط .​ 
اذا " وزن الرمل = 1720 \ 3 = 573 . كغم . 
ووزن الحصويات ( الزلط ) = 1147 كغم . ​ 

بعد ذلك ناتي للشق الثاني من نفس السؤال وهو تحديد كميات مكونات الخلطة لحجم القواعد المعطى والذي = 40 م3 . ​ 
وزن الاسمنت = 40 في 430 = 17200 كغم = 344 كيس اسمنت او شيكارة ( 50كغم للكيس ) . ​ 
وزن الماء = 40 في 215 = 8600 لتر ماء . ​ 
وزن الرمل = 40 في 573 = 22920 كغم رمل . ​ 
وزن الحصويات ( الزلط ) = 40 في 147 = 45880 كغم زلط . ​ 
واذا اردت ان تجد حجم الركام بالمتر المكعب ما عليك الا ان تقسم وزنها على وزنها الحجمي ( 1700 كغم / م3 ) ليكون الناتج بالمتر المكعب ​ 
اي : حجم الرمل = 13.5 م3 ................. وحجم الزلط = 27 م3 . ​ 

هنا انتهى جواب الاستفسار الاول . ​ 






> مثال 2 :-
> عن plaster
> أذا عندنا جدار طولة 10 متر وعرضة 1.5 متر أوجد كمية plaster المحتاجة لتغطية الجدار نسبة الخلطة (3: 1 ) ؟
> الحل :-
> ...


 
الاستفسار الثاني / لمونة البلاستر ( وهي اللياسة او القصارة ) ​ 
نسبة الخلط = 1 اسمنت : 3 رمل . ​ 
نتبع نفس طريقة الحجم المطلق لتحديد كميات الاسمنت والرمل والماء لمتر مكعب واحد من المونة . 
الا ان نسبة الماء في هذه الخلطة تكون قليلة ومن واقع الخبرة تكون بحدود 0.2 من وزن الاسمنت . ​ 
وبتعويض هذه المعطيات في معادلة الحجم المطلق اعلاه .. سنجد ان : ​ 
وزن الاسمنت = 600 كغم . 
وزن الرمل = 1800 كغم . ( تقريبا 1 م3 رمل ) . 
وزن الماء = 120 لتر . ​ 
ولايجاد كميات المونة للجدار مقاس ( 10 متر طول في 1.5 ارتفاع ) وبفرض ان سماكة البلاستر = 1.5 سم . ​ 
اذا حجم المونة المطلوبة = 10 في 1.5 في 0.015 م = 0.225 م3 .​ 
وزن الاسمت المطلوب = 600 في 0.225 = 135 كغم ( اكثر من 2.5 كيس او شيكارة ) . ​ 
وزن \ حجم الرمل المطلوب = 1800 كغم في 0.225 = 405 كغم او = 0.24 م3 . ​ 
ووزن الماء المطلوب = 120 لتر في 0.225 = 27 لتر .​ 

ووما جاء اعلاه نجد ان كيس الاسمنت الواحد ( الشيكارة ) في نسبة 1:3 .. تغطى مساحة ​ 
بلاستر = 5.5 م2 ( ويجب الاخذ بعين الاعتبار نسبة الهالك وسماكة البلاستر حسب الواقع ) ​ 
وهي نتيجة مقاربة جدا لما يتم استخدامه في واقع المشاريع . ​ 

وتقبلوا تحياتي ​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخي الكريم اضافة الى ما تفضل بة المهندس محمد زايد جزاة الله كل خير
راجع الرابط التالي وسيفيدك ان شاء الله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108956.html


----------



## أبو مرداس (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ألف ألف ألف شكر للمهندس محمد زايد وأيضا مؤيد الموسوي ......

ولكن أخي المهندس محمد زايد من خلال شرحك لم تتطرق لي نسبة الخلطة وهي (4 : 2 : 1 ) 

وهي 1 أسمنت 
2 رمل 
4 حصى 

Foundation 

من خلال حجم الاساس = 40 م3
والخلطة ( 4 : 2 : 1 ) 

الاسمنت = 40 * 300 = 12000 كغم ÷ 50 = 240 كيسة أسمنت 
الرمل = 40 * 0.43 = 17.2 م3
الحصى = 40 * 0.85 = 34 م3

يبقى معرفة المياه المستخدمة ...........


ولكن سوال يطرح نفسة كيف يتم معرفه الجواب صحيح أو لا




معذرة من مردادي الموقع على كثرة الاسلئة لاني طالب تخصص مسح كميات 


الف الف شكر على مجهودك الطيب 
تحياتي لك


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (31 مايو 2009)

أبو مرداس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> ألف ألف ألف شكر للمهندس محمد زايد وأيضا مؤيد الموسوي ......
> 
> ...


 

تحياتي لك اخي ابو مرداس / ولكني اعتتقدت ومن خلال مشاركتك انك اشرت الى نسبة خلط 1 : 4 .. واضن ان الايقونة المرفقة هي من اخفت النسبة 2 .. كما هو ادناه .


> نسبة الخلطة (1:2:4 )؟


 
وعليه كل ما نحتاجه للتعديل في حل المسالة حسب المعادلة التي تم ارفاقها والمشار اليها هنا : 



> بفرض ان وزن الاسمنت = x .... اذا وزن الركام = 4x .... و وزن الماء = 0.5 x .
> 
> من معادلة الحجم المطلق /
> (وزن الاسمنت \وزنه النوعي + وزن الركام \ وزنه النوعي + وزن الماء \ وزنه النوعي ) = 1000 لتر .​
> x\3.15) + (4x/2.65) + (0.5x\1) = 1000)


 
ان وزن الركام = 6 x بدلا من 4 x .....................
وبالتالي فان وزن الاسمنت = 325 .... ووزن الركام = وزن الاسمنت مضروب في 6 = 1950 كغم ... 
وكذلك : وزن الرمل = وزن الاسمنت في 2 = 650 .............. ووزن الزلط ( الحصويات ) = وزن الاسمنت مضروب في 4 = 1300 كغم ... 

وباقي الشرح كما هو .. 

وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## khalid3x77 (31 مايو 2009)

​​أخواني الأعزاء لابد من أخذ معامل الأنكماش بنظر الحسبان فتكون الطريقة كالتالي​​الخرسانة بنسب 1-2-4​​تستخدم المعادلة الحجم = س+2س+4س​لكن لابد من استخدام معامل انكماش الخرسانة و هو 0.67 فتصبح المعادلة ​الحجم 1 متر مكعب من الخرسانة = 0.67(س+2س+4س)​س = 0.2132196162​وزن الأسمنت = س * كثافة الأسمنت = س * 1400 = 298.5 تقريبا 300 كيلوغرام​حجم الرمل = 2س = 0.426 متر مكعب​حجم الحصى = 4س = 0.852 متر مكعب​​ويمكن استخراج نسب المواد لأي نسبة مطلوبة بنفس الطريقة​مثلا 1-1.5-3 تصبح المعادلة الحجم 1 متر مكعب من الخرسانة= 0.67(س+1.5س+3س)​ونستخرج قيمة س ونستخرج بقية القيم المطلوبة​​التطبيق على المثال المذكور​​40*300=12000 كيلوغرام=12 طن اسمنت​40*0.426=17.04 متر مكعب حصى​40*0.852=34.8 متر مكعب حصى​​ملاط الأسمنت (مونة الأسمنت)​مثلا الملاط للطابوق بنسبة 1-3​​نستخدم المعادلة الحجم = س+3س​لكن لابد من استخدام معامل انكماش الملاط وهو 0.75 فتصبح المعادلة ​الحجم 1 متر مكعب من الملاط = 0.75(س+3س)​س= 0.333333​ونستخرج كمية الأسمنت والرمل في المتر المكعب ​طبعآ يمكن تغيير المعادلة حسب النسب المطلوبة​​التطبيق على المثال المذكور​المساحة هي 15 متر مربع لنفرض أن السمك المطلوب هو 2سم​اذآ الحجم = 0.02*15=0.3​​الأسمنت =0.3*0.333333*1400=139.99=140 كغم أسمنت​الرمل =0.3*0.33333*3=0.29999 متر مكعب رمل ​​طبعآ هذا لسمك 2سم وبمساحة 15 متر مربع​أخوكم مهندس خالد 
لاتنسونا بالدعاء لوالدي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (31 مايو 2009)

أبو مرداس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> من خلال حجم الاساس = 40 م3
> ...


 
اخي الكريم بعد ملاحظتي لتعديل مشاركتك السابقة فقد تبين لي الاتي / 

بما ان دراستك هي حساب الكميات : اذا لا داعي للخوض في موضوع تصميم الخلطة الحرسانية . 

اي ان كل ما هو مطلوب منك معادلات رياضية بسيطة لحصر الكميات ...بناء على معطيات المسالة لديك .. 

مسالتك ان نسب الخلط هي 1الى 2 الى 4 .. 
ولكنك لم تذكر نسبة الاسمنت ...

ومن مشاركتك الاخيرة قمت بتحديد الاتي / 
الاسمنت = 300 كغم . 
الرمل = 0.43 م3 . 
الحصى = 0.85 م3 

وحقيقة لا اعلم من اين لك تلك المعطيات .. وتوقعي هو ان من ضمن محاضرات سابقة في دراستك قد تم تحديد هذه النسب للخلطة 1 الى 2 الى 4 .. 

ولك ان تعلم ان هنالك خلطات قياسية متداول بها فخلطة مثل التي نحن بصددها وبقوة خرسانة 25 نيوتن / مم2 ... تكون النسب فيها 300 كغم اسمنت ...... 0.4 رمل م3 . ..... 0.8 حصى ..

اما نسبة الماء فهي تؤخذ نسبة 0.5 من وزن الاسمنت لمثل هذه الخلطة 

اما كيف لك معرفة ان الاجابة صحيحة ام لا / فهنا اعود لاقول ان كنت مطالب بتصميم الخلطة فليس هنالك طريقة سوى التي شرحته في مشاركتي اعلاه ... 
ولكني لا اعتقد انك مطالب بذلك .. 
يبقى الامر معتمد على محاضراتك السابقة والتي لا بد انها حددت نسب الخلط في خلطات قياسية ... كما اشرت .. 

ويبقى الامر محصور بالنسبة لك بعملية الحساب والتي ذكرتها انت في مشاركتك الاخيرة وهي صحيحة ان كانت النسب صحيحة وهذا معتمد على اساس المسالة ومعطياتها لديك .


----------



## khalid3x77 (31 مايو 2009)

أخ محمد
النسب عادة تحدد عن طريق الخلطة التصميمية بالأعتماد على تدرجات الركام المستعمل ومقاومة الأنضغاط المطلوبة للخرسانة التي يحددها أستشاري التصميم الذي صمم المبنى بالأعتماد على مقاومة أنضغاط معينة قد تكون 20 أو 25 أو 35 ميكاباسكال.
على العموم لاتوجد خرسانة مسلحة بمحتوى سمنت يقل عن 300 كيلوغرام في المتر المكعب اي بأستخدام النسب 1-2-4
وتستخدم في الأبنية الأعتيادية طابقين فقط طبعآ بعد مراجعة قوة الأنضغاط المفترضة أثناء التصميم
أي أن تصميم الخلطةالخرسانية ضروري في المشاريع الكبيرة والمهمة والتي تعتمد على قوة أنضغاط تفوق 35 ميكاباسكال
وبطريقة تقريبية
حيث النسبة 1-1.5-3 تكون نسبة الأسمنت فيها 380 كيلوغرام /متر مكعب بينما 1-2-4 تكون نسبة الأسمنت فيها 300 كيلوغرام/متر مكعب فعندما نحتاج الى مقاومة انضغاط تفوق 25 ميكاباسكال يعني خرسانة صنف c25 فنستخدم النسبة التي يكون محتوى الأسمنت فيها 380 لأن المواصفة السعودية مثلآ حددت النسبة ل c25 بين 360-400 كيلوغرام/ مترمكعب
لكن الأصح هو عمل خلطة تصميمية عند الأمكان كما أن أستخدام مضافات الخرسانة يرفع من قوة الأنضغاط بكلفة وبمحتوى أسمنت أقل


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 يونيو 2009)

والله لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر على الطرح القيم


----------



## أبو مرداس (1 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اخي الكريم بعد ملاحظتي لتعديل مشاركتك السابقة فقد تبين لي الاتي /
> 
> بما ان دراستك هي حساب الكميات : اذا لا داعي للخوض في موضوع تصميم الخلطة الحرسانية .
> 
> ...


 



شكرا أخي الكريم على ردودك السابقة ....... ولكن​ 
صحيح قمت بتحديد الاتي :-
الاسمنت = 300 كغم . 
الرمل = 0.43 م3 . 
الحصى = 0.85 م3​ 
من خلال مشاركات بعض الاخوة الاعزاء وأنا بصدد معرفة هل النسب صحيحة أو لا ......​ 
ولك مني ألف شكر وتقدير على مشاركاتك الطيبة ............​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (1 يونيو 2009)

أبو مرداس قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم على ردودك السابقة ....... ولكن​
> 
> صحيح قمت بتحديد الاتي :-
> الاسمنت = 300 كغم .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخي الكريم اضافة الى ما ذكرة الزملاء الاعزاء
النسب اللى حضرتك ذكرتها 300 كغم سمنت و043 للرمل و ز85 للحصى
هي مشتقة من المعادلة v=0.67 (x+2x+4x) 

وهي نسب صحيحة كل اللي تعملة اختصار للوقت عند حساب الكميات
ولو تراجع الجدول الذي وضعتة لك وتقارن بينة وبين الحساب بالمعادلة ستجد تطابق تام
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mansr (6 يونيو 2009)

بما ان نسب الخلط 1:4:2
1+2+4=7
نسبة خلطة الاسمنت =1 ــــــ 1/7 * 40 =5.7 مترمكعب اسمنت
الرمل =2 ـــــــ 2/7 *40=11.4 متر مكعب رمل
الحصي=4 ـــــــــــــــــــــ 4/7 *40 =22.86 متر مكعب حصي
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
40 متر مكعب وهو الحجم الكلي للخرسانه


----------



## المهندسة نسمة (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة عندي سؤال عن تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية لعدد 2 قاعدة حصيرية بأبعاد 40 *20*1.5 م
والمطلوب حساب كمية الاسمنت والركام والماء والاضافات
ومرفق عندي التحليل المنخلي لثلاث عينات من الركام الخشن المستعمل والتحليل المنخلي للركام الناعم 
والمقاومة المطلوبة في العمل بعد 28 يوم هي 40 ن/مم^2
كذلك مرفق الوزن النوعي لكل مكون من مكونات الخلطة ووزن وحدة الحجوم 
أرجو مساعدتي في حل هذه المسألة


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Lama FNCT (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
سؤالي للمهندس خالد وللمهندس محمد زايد هناك اختلاف بينكما في حساب محتوىالخلطة من المواد فالمهندس محمد زايد يحسب بادخال حجم الماء ووزنه والمهندس خالد لايعتبر حجم الماء

فماهو الخيار الصحيح؟


----------



## 1985 (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندسه مني خليفه (4 أغسطس 2009)

دي معلومات جميله جدا بارك الله فيكم بجد انا بستفاد منها اوي


----------



## engar80 (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (20 يناير 2010)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
> الاستفسار الاول /​
> المعطيات :
> 1- حجم الخرسانة المطلوبة = 40م3
> ...




شكرا لك جدا جدا جدا


----------



## Blatta (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.sura (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع على المعلومات القيمة جزاكم الله الف خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اعتقد انه كل شي واضح , شكرا للجميع


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حامد الحارثي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جدا حلو


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع وأسأل الله العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ع المعلومات القيمة


----------



## fidaa (22 مارس 2013)

مرحبا يعطيك العافيه
عندي سؤال
انا عم بعمل خلطه خرسانه لغرض دراسه قوه تحملها في كل مره بضيف ماده معينه او بغير النسبه
وبدي اعمل 9 بلوك قياس 15*15*15 سم وهذا يعني انه حجم ال9 بلوك 30سم3 
اريد معرفه نسبة الاسمنت والركام(حصى+رمل) والماء في 30سم3 ؟؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا​​


----------



## ahmed11223 (17 مايو 2013)

خرسانة تتكون من .4 رمل و .8 سن و 400 اسمنت .5 ماء و لدى 300 متر مكعب فما هى الكميات المطلوبة من كل مادة


----------

